# Technical Support Engineer interview



## eng-sawsan (15 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
انا عندي معاينة لاول مرة في شركة لوظيفة Technical Support Engineer
ياريت اي عضوعندو فكرة عن كيفية المعاينات والاسئلة ينصحني و يوجهني:11::87::87::80::80::80::80:
ولكم مني كل الاحترام والتقدير ​*


----------

